# Port upgrade issue



## Leander (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

I have optimized the current rsyncd rc script some time ago. Added features are e.g.:

run multiple instances - as known eg. by OpenVPN rc-script
pid & lock files cleaned up nicely under /var/run/rsync/{instance}.{pid,lock}
added rc.conf variables for better control
NAME_pidfile="/var/run/rsync/NAME.pid" # Where to write process id
NAME_lockfile="/var/run/rsync/NAME.lock" # Support for the lqmax connectionsrq parameter

This way the FreeBSD user can change pid and lock file without screwing up rc-script expectations.

The port maintainer offered to apply the changes if I would provide them to him as diff patch.


			
				Emanuel Haupt said:
			
		

> [...] You're the first one to ask for such a feature ever since I maintain this port. But tell you what, If you can fabricate a clean, well tested (poudriere logs) patch I will commit it. [...]


Well I did so (a couple of times) via email but unfortunately he never replied or made any other move. Eventually I decided to open up a commit request as described in the Handbook PR 195232.

Unfortunately nothing has changed since ever then. I don't know if something happened to the port maintainer or if he simply doesn't have internet access anymore?! Now my question is what can I do / Who can I ask to apply this patch?

Thank you


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 19, 2015)

I’d send your "commit request" to the FreeBSD-ports list, as it seems you’ll attract more attention from developers and port maintainers.


----------



## Leander (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the hint. I eventually got a reply after round about 4 months


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

Keep in mind that a lot of maintainers do this as a hobby. So they may not have time to work on it.


----------



## Leander (Jan 20, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Keep in mind that a lot of maintainers do this as a hobby. So they may not have time to work on it.



Yes, and I totally respect this - actually honor this would be more accordingly. Still by all the respect there is basically three important things I expect when one commits to be a ports maintainer:

Only maintain as many ports as you can handle. As nice as it is of some enthusiastic port maintainers to maintain a freaking lot of ports. But if you overwhelm yourself, no one benefits of up-to-date ports as well as optimized scripts.
Reply to mails in a decent time - even if the reply would be a simple one liner, like e.g.: Sorry, no time. Please contact ${PRESON} in order to commit your patch ... OR ... will come back to you in a week. No need to reply a novel. Almost everyone receivs mail via Smartphone. There is no excuse to not reply within the next 24 hours - except health and force majeure like earthquakes or weather disasters.
Set a vacation auto-reply if necessary ==> could also contain a link to FreeBSD Handbook of how to maintain a port, so people may have the chance to prepare the diff already.
Best Regards


----------



## Leander (Jan 20, 2015)

... oh, and I almost forgot *nr. 4:* Please respect hier() and further directories in order to keep order  ... speaking mainly about:

%%ETCDIR%%/%%NAME%%/some.config(s)
/var/run/%%NAME%%/some.pid(s)
/var/db/%%NAME%%/some.pid(s)
/var/log/%%NAME%%/some.log(s) ==> espeacially since newsyslog() will flood
I still sometimes see configuration files directly under

%%ETCDIR%%/some.config(s)
%%ETCDIR%%/some.config(s).example
and personally it drives me up the wall, because it should be within its own folder as highlighted in green font 


Best Regards


----------

